# Springfield EMP and Dan Wessons



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I was at the range yesterday and I rented a Springfield (Springer) EMP 9mm. The fit and finish on this pistol are great but it feels heavy in my hand. I put 50 rounds of 115gr FMJ through it and it was flawless; recoil is snappy for a 9mm and that surprised me.

The thing that was unusual was the Springer exhibited mediocre accuracy from a bench during slow aimed fire. When the EMP was fired rapidly from a Modified Weaver Stance it was superb. The groups using the Modified Weaver Stance were much tighter than the groups that were fired slower. My shooting partner, Billy, had the same results.










Semiautomatic Pistol
Manufacturer: Sprigfield Armory
Model: EMP (Enhanced Micro Pistol)
Operation: Recoil-Operated "short-action" autoloader
Caliber: 9mm Luger
Barrel Length: 3 inches
Overall Length: 6.6 inches
Weight, empty 23 ounces
Safety: Manual safety, grip safety, passive firing pin block
Sights: Fixed combat sights with tritium inserts
Stock: Checkered cocobolo
Magazine Capacity: 9 rounds
Finish: Anodized alloy frame, stainless-steel slide
Price: $1253

The handgun begs the question: "Would I buy it?" The answer is yes but not at full price. I can buy one for $1,090 but that is still trendy for a died in the wool 45acp guy.

We also shot my Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 45acp, Norinco 1911A1, and Billy's full sized Dan Wesson Pointman 45acp. As in the case of the EMP, all shooting with these three was at 10 yards. My Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 45acp is capable of putting 3 shots into a ½" when I do my part. This is a fine handgun that suffers from a very heavy trigger. I am going to put another 200 rounds through the Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander and if the trigger doesn't improve I will ask Dan Wesson to do something about it.










Model: PT-CBOB
Series: Patriot
Designation: Commander Ed Brown Bob-Tail
Description: Semi Automatic Pistol 
Size: Commander Size
Slide: Forged (Stainless Steel)
Barrel Length: 4 ¼ (inch)
Barrel Type: Forged One Piece Stainless Steel Match
Caliber: 45 ACP
Caliber Options: 10 MM 
Grips: Exotic AAA Cocobolo Hardwood Grips
Rear Sight: XS 24/7 Night Sights Post
Trigger Type: Lightweight STI Carbon Target
Hammer Type: Commander Style Match Grade
Grip Safety: Stainless Steel High Ride Beavertail
Slide Release: Standard
Thumb Safety: Extended
Guide Rod: Standard Length
Magazine Well: Beveled
Mainspring: Ed Brown Bob-Tail
Ejection Port: Lowered and Relieved
Finish: Bead Blasted Matte on the rounds, with Satin Brushed Polished on the flats of the frame and slide.
Notes: Built upon our Patriot series of rock solid 1911's. The all stainless steel construction is the base foundation for the PT-CBOB Ed Brown Bob-Tail.
Dan Wesson Firearms Front-strap checkering option: Dan Wesson Firearms now offers front-strap checkering as a standard production feature on this model. This elegant and functional checkering completes the hand crafted and fitted, match ready 1911 pistols.
MSRP: $1,049.00

My impressions of my Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 45acp are it is a damned near perfect shape for a 1911A1 pistol. I have never had a 1911 that felt better in my hands, it has Novak Night sights ( Novaks are one of the sight pictures that I shoot well) , it has nice grips, and I like the checkering on the front strap.

Things I do not like are the DWs heavy trigger pull and poorly fit main spring housing. Something about the shape of the DW trigger irritates my trigger finger. The hole for adjusting the trigger over travel makes my finger hurt and forms a blister, I have noticed the same thing with my Dan Wesson Commander 10mm but it is more severe with the 10mm.

The Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail 45acp is a fine weapon but it shouldn't need to have a trigger job, burr removal on the trigger, and correction of the fit of the main spring housing. DWs are not cheap and DW customers deserve better quality control.

Billy's full sized Dan Wesson Pointman 45acp has a fantastic trigger but my Bobtail out shoots it. My 45acp, Norinco 1911A1 is a carry weapon that was put together to my specifications by Maryanne Carniak (The Accurizer Gunshop). This Norinco is a joy to hold and shoot.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had another good day at the range Richard. Thanks for the report. Good shooting.


----------

